# Me..



## Floralaura

I have always wanted a Daughter, I dindt have a Sister so was desperate for a Daughter instead. When I fell pregnant at 17 I knew he was a Boy from the off, didnt find out the sex until birth and he was indeed a Boy. With number 2 we got a private scan and wooh, its a Girl! Only HE wasnt a Girl. After telling everyone that Isabelle was on her way we then had to announce that she wasnt actually and Jacob was on his way instead. We only though he was a Girl for a short scan until OH insisted on another scan at a different place but it tore my heart when the 2nd scan showed him to be all Boy-not cause he was a Boy but it actually felt like I had lost a Girl. In all honesty I would have been a little disappointed that he was Boy but nothing like I was after being told Gilr to discover not..
Now FOR NUMBER 3..already I get the 'When you having the next, bet you are dying for a Girl' comments and people dont even know IF we are TTC or not! So I have decided that we are not telling anyone when we fall pregnant until we find out the sex and then will announce with either 'Amelia is on her way, Due xx xx xx' Or 'Finley is on his way, due xx xx xx' and the scan pic..that way they wont be 4mths of people commenting on how they think I will feel if its another Boy etc..if I am honest I think I need to know myself before I can announce anyway, I dont think its cause of the gender disappointment I will have or more what other think I will have.


----------



## Missy86

:hugs: It must be so hard when they tell you the wrong sex at a scan


----------



## leoniebabey

oh i can't even imagine how hard that must have been to have been told one thing but then or it to turn out the other way! :hugs: x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh man that's rough! I could totally understand your feeling of loss after being told girl only to find out he's actually a boy. 

I am in the same boat though. We're ttc #3 and hoping for a little girl. I'm trying to prepare myself for another boy though, I guess to protect myself from disappointment maybe?! 

People give me the same comments, except I make it pretty clear I desire a girl. I can't imagine what people will say to me if we have another boy.. -_- I mean, it's not a bad thing in any way, and I'll still be happy. But people can sometimes underestimate peoples true feelings in a situation such as that and be insensitive. 

GOOD LUCK GETTING YOUR GIRL! =D


----------



## Floralaura

Sorry my 1st post is a little scrambled, not been well past few days and had a temp of 104ish so spelling has gone haywire lol..


----------



## Greeneyes92

:hugs: Does you Husband know how you feel? Could you say to him you need to know so you can prepare yourself?


----------

